# Karpfenrezept!



## capri-man (1. Juni 2007)

HI! 
Ich hab noch nen kleinen karpfen in der gefriertruhe liegen und weiß nich was ich damit machen soll. #c den letzten habe ich gegrillt, war recht lecker, aba im moment ist ja nicht das perfekte wetter zum grillen... Hätte jemand vllt ein gutes Rezept???
Gruß capri-man


----------



## Bibbelmann (2. Juni 2007)

*AW: Karpfenrezept!*

Hallo!

Du hast nicht direkt DANACH gefragt aber bei dem Titel...-

Karpfen mag z.B. ICH  nur wenn man ihn filetiert und dann auch die Haut abzieht. Das Fleisch dann säubern, salzen und.. säuern: etwas Zitrone, nur ein bisschen, und dann eine Stunde im Kühlschrank durchziehen lassen

Anbraten oder fritieren. Ich empfehl beim Anbraten in der Pfanne, weil doch etwas Öl ins Fleisch einzieht unbedingt Butterschmalz zu nehmen. Lässt sich aus warmer Butter leicht frisch gewinnen, und ist geschmacklich ne ganz andere Klasse als so ein Altpflanzenöl

Philipp


----------



## capri-man (2. Juni 2007)

*AW: Karpfenrezept!*

cool, danke!
das rezept ist schön simpel, praktisch bei so nem kleinen Karpen...
gruß


----------



## Bibbelmann (2. Juni 2007)

*AW: Karpfenrezept!*

keine Ursache!
zum Braten würde ich die Filets noch kurz in Mehl wenden, und sie dann in die heisse Pfanne tun
Nicht vergessen zu salzen
Guten Appetit!


----------



## C.K. (2. Juni 2007)

*AW: Karpfenrezept!*

Ich bevorzuge den "Knusperkarpfen" mal die Suche für das Rezept bemühen, damit landen die meisten Karpfen bei mir auf dem Tisch.


----------

